# Brake noise



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bryanakron40 said:


> Well, I was out looking at a house today and at very low speed, it sounded like I had a duck laughing at me. It wasn't a squeal, but actually sounded like a duck laughing. If I turn on the radio to a normal volume, I can't hear it. My first warranty visit...COOL!!!!



bryanakron40,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't think I've ever made a duck laugh. How do they sound exactly?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Just curious, how many miles are on your Cruze right now? Mine first started about 1300 miles, then they fixed it, and now it came back about another 1300 miles later.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Can either of you post a recording of this noise? I'm curious.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Click on picture ^


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a similar issue but not exactly like the sound you hear in Sunline's video. Every time I brake (4 wheel disks), I hear this squeak like sound as soon as I tap the brakes but it only lasts a split second. It's not really a squeak, more like a mechanical sound or the sound of a liquid being ejected/squirted from something. It's faint but I hear it every time I touch the brakes.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mick said:


> Don't think I've ever made a duck laugh. How do they sound exactly?


Hmmm how to describe it......watch a donald duck cartoon and his laugh was it....LOL.
Turns out it is gone now. May come back but I talked to one of the service guys I used to work with at my dealer and he hasn't seen a lot of issues around here. 
I have about 1100 miles on mine. But like I said, it is gone now. Probably something got stuck for a short period near the pad and rotor or a little chunk of pad was causing it.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mine was a repetitious sound too, but not a squeak/click noise. I put a small chamfer in the edges of the pads when I do brake work. Since it will do it continuously with the brake pedal pressed and not just one time when it is pressed, I wonder if something is caught between the rotor and pad, caliper, caliper bracket that hit a high spot on the rotor. Think a rock in the tread.

I changed thoughts in the middle of this. I was saying I put the chamfer on all edges of the pads so when they bed in, they don't have any sharp edges to possibly cause these noises. I fit returns, I may do that and see if it helps.


----------



## Smdqt (Sep 5, 2012)

Well I'm glad I wasn't the only one. To better describe mine, it sounded as if I was riding a flat tire, but not continously - with breaks inbetween. A duck is a good example. It lasted for about a day. When I went for a visit, my mechanic told me they didn't find anything (they never even looked probably)


----------



## jjackson082604 (Oct 1, 2012)

Same here, I went yesterday and they Deglazed my rear brakes. They said it should take care of the problem with the noise. Today on my way to lunch I heard the **** duck noise again. Im going to take it back when I get a chance.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jjackson082604 said:


> Same here, I went yesterday and they Deglazed my rear brakes. They said it should take care of the problem with the noise. Today on my way to lunch I heard the **** duck noise again. Im going to take it back when I get a chance.




jjackson082604, 
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cabby316 (Dec 7, 2012)

New to site. Just watched the video and that's exactly the same sound that has happened to my 2012 Cruze. Here's the story, we noticed the sound probably around 5000Km (3000miles) and we probably would of noticed it sooner but we always had the kids in the car and playing there dvd player all the time we couldn't hear it. One day we did and didn't think anything of it, maybe they needed heating up or it was wet or something was stuck in the pads etc. We finally took it in Nov 29 and they said they found the noise, front calipers making noise, they cleaned and lubricated the caliper and done. Tested good, they said. As I was driving out of the dealership I could still hear it. I brought it in a second time yesterday and and they relubricated the calipers again, scuffed front rotors and pads to reduce noise. Cleaned rear brakes and scuffed drums and shoes, but again the noise is still there. I've been in contact with someone from GM and there stumped. I'm going to call the dealership again to let them know theres an issue with this. Any other info from you fellow Cruze would be awesome.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder how many people would notice brake noise if the car were louder? The Cruze is a very quiet car, so even small noises are magnified.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

have we found a solution to the brake noise. mine has some noise that is best describe as a creaking... only when i apply brakes and are moving does it make noise though... a great way to explian is if you fish and the line starts to get pulled out of the reel that high pitch squeak/ click noise. i cant get a recording right now because its only in front ( i think) thye are disc brakes... i ahve drums in the rear ( eventually would like to change that.)


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

hey, so i decided to take video of my brake noise.... of course it went to a dealer for oil and i told them about it... guess what... it went away at the dealer then came back right when i get home. 

brake noise - YouTube

part of it is on gravel but majority is on concrete...even on gravel you can still hear it.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Mick said:


> Don't think I've ever made a duck laugh. How do they sound exactly?


Go to a golf course that has plenty of lakes and play terrible - you'll hear them quack/laugh at you.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> have we found a solution to the brake noise. mine has some noise that is best describe as a creaking... only when i apply brakes and are moving does it make noise though... a great way to explian is if you fish and the line starts to get pulled out of the reel that high pitch squeak/ click noise. i cant get a recording right now because its only in front ( i think) thye are disc brakes... i ahve drums in the rear ( eventually would like to change that.)


Sounds like you need new brake pads because that has happened to me before (not on my Cruze but different car). I could be wrong but that's what it sounds like to me.



kfr291 said:


> hey, so i decided to take video of my brake noise.... of course it went to a dealer for oil and i told them about it... guess what... it went away at the dealer then came back right when i get home.
> 
> brake noise - YouTube
> 
> part of it is on gravel but majority is on concrete...even on gravel you can still hear it.


Man, I hope you resolve this issue quickly. I have no idea how that could be happening. Maybe something is not right in the hub assembly?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

the dealer i went to for oil said they took the wheeles off and inspected them complete.y... my fear is that its not the brake but may be a a issue with the wheel itself. i thikn the CV joins allow power to get to wheeles. i fear that they may have issues ( worst case scenario)


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

A creak/groan noise in the brakes could be not enough grease on the brake hardware. CRC makes a product called Disc Brake Quiet that is supposed to stop those noises. I've found that greasing the brake hardware and pads with liberal amounts of brake grease does the trick too.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

the sound only happens when the car is moving. either rolling in neutral or being driven. when i put it into park the noise goes away when pressing and depressing it.


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2012)

My 2012 LT cruze makes a sound while braking as well, sounds almost like something is rubbing. I only noticed it after I took my car in for the semi annual check up, it's hard to notice though because a lot of times wind noise, other cars, etc will overpower the sound.


----------



## txcruze (Apr 1, 2013)

My cruze has the exact noise as kfr291 does. Took it in to the dealer and they stated on the work order receipt "Verified noise combination of abs pump. Shifter cable compared to 13 model normal" I have never heard a noise like this on any of the new vehicles i have owned. I will be taking it to a different dealer and see what they say. Its especially anoying when going through a drive thru.


----------

